# campo di lavoro



## smema87_

Hi to everyone.
I'm traslating a CV of one of my friends and i don't know exactly how to translate "campo di lavoro" in english.

It seems to me that "labour camp" as only a negative meaning so it doesn't fit to my needs.

In italian "campo di lavoro" means also a summer camp in which you take part to help people in need (for example going to Africa or somewhere else).

Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance.
francesca


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Francesca 

Credo sarebbe utile avere qualche dettaglio in più: non puoi dire che tipo di progetto prevedeva il "campo di lavoro" del tuo amico? 

Ciao


----------



## smema87_

Campo in Romania con i Padri Gesuiti (non so altro purtroppo!).


----------



## Yulan

OK, Francesca, quindi si tratta di un "campo di lavoro" per un progetto di volontariato.

Potresti dire "I attended a (voluntary/volunteer) work-camp in Rumania"

Ciao


----------



## lucyzar

Hi, I'm translating a text which is set in a santuario or convent in the 1980s. It is about a group of girls aged 15-17, who are working there cleaning pilgrims rooms, setting the dining room, etc. They refer to themselves as 'noi inservienti', and their stay there is referred to as a 'campo di lavoro'.

 I can't quite grasp what exactly this 'campo di lavoro' is. Another thread [campo di lavoro] has said 'volunteer work camp' but would that have been the case in 1980? And then, does 'servant' work for 'inserviente' in this context, or is it too harsh? Attendant is another option, but that has connotations of 'attendant priest', which I don't believe is the case.

Does anyone have any cultural insight on this? Thank you, grazie!

p.s. I hope it's ok to put both these queries together, given that (I feel) they are inextricably linked...!


----------



## Tellure

Ciao lucizar e benvenuto/a nel forum! 

Serve la frase completa in cui compare "campo di lavoro".

Per "inservienti" dovresti aprire un'altra discussione e postare sempre la frase per intero.


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

Ciao Lucyzar,

non so se può esserti utile, ma ti racconto la mia esperienza, risalente a fine anni '80, primi anni '90 (può benissimo darsi che la prassi sia in vigore anche al giorno d'oggi, ma, non frequentando più quegli ambienti, non te lo so dire).

La parrocchia che frequentavo da bambina/ragazzina (vale a dire, il gruppo sociale che ruota attorno alla chiesa di quartiere, presso cui i bambini della zona frequentano il catechismo, attività indispensabile per avere accesso ai sacramenti di confessione, prima comunione e cresima) organizzava i cosiddetti "campi di gioia" (per i bambini più piccoli, all'incirca 6-13 anni) e i "campi di lavoro" (per gli adolescenti). Si trattava di soggiorni più o meno prolungati (qualche settimana) in località lontane dal contesto cittadino (nel mio caso si trattava di bucoliche località di montagna) e in strutture di proprietà della chiesa. Ogni bambino pagava una retta, comprensiva di vitto e alloggio.
Nei "campi di gioia" si giocava e si svolgevano attività spirituali collettive (canti, preghiere, funzioni religiose, riflessioni "edificanti"), il tutto sotto la sorveglianza e la direzione dei religiosi, dei catechisti e di alcuni giovani adulti (volontari particolarmente inseriti all'interno del contesto parrocchiale). 
Si trattava, in sostanza, di centri estivi, di colonie estive in ambito parrocchiale.
Arrivati a una certa età, però, non ci si poteva più iscrivere e partecipare ai "campi di gioia", ma si poteva eventualmente accedere ai cosiddetti "campi di lavoro", in cui (da quel che si diceva, perché a questi non ho mai preso parte) si svolgevano attività utili (non eccessivamente specializzate o complesse) per la comunità locale, come pulizie nei locali della struttura in cui si teneva il "campo di lavoro" o edifici limitrofi sempre di competenza ecclesiastica, giardinaggio, bonifica di territori (tracciare sentieri) e cose simili. Non ti so dire con certezza se il costo di vitto e alloggio fosse parzialmente compensato dal lavoro svolto, ma di sicuro ogni partecipante corrispondeva una quota per il soggiorno. Non so neppure quanta parte della giornata (non credo tutta) dovesse effettivamente dedicarsi allo svolgimento di queste attività "lavorative".

Non so se queste informazioni possano valere anche per il testo che stai traducendo.


----------



## elfa

In attesa della risposta di lucyzar, eviterei del tutto la terminologia "work camp" che fa pensare ai gulag della Seconda Guerra Mondiale o del sistema sovietico. 
@ Lilith, questi credo che si chiamino "summer camps", anche se si trattano di un componimento "lavorativo". Ma non credo che il termine si adatta al esempio di lucyzar.


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

elfa said:


> @ Lilith, questi credo che si chiamino "summer camps", anche se si trattano di un componimento "lavorativo". Ma non credo che il termine si adatta al esempio di lucyzar.



Forse "summer working camps"?


----------



## elfa

Lilith_Ecate said:


> Forse "summer working camps"?



Direi di no. Secondo me "working camps" è troppo simile a "work camps".


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

Eppure, per quanto possa ricordare nefandezze storiche, mi sembra che "work camp" sia comunemente usato per indicare proprio questo genere di esperienze di volontariato (ma più simili a quelle a cui si riferiva chi aprì il thread nel 2011, ossia soggiorni umanitari all'estero, esperienze internazionali "sul campo").

Copio-incollo da European Youth Portal:

"A work camp is a different way to spend your summer holidays, doing volunteering work of social interest with young people from different countries.
There are different types of work depending on the task to carry on: archaeology, restoration of monuments, environmental protection, community work, etc. Duration varies in each case, although the minimum of time is usually two weeks. Price oscillates according to the country, modality and length of the stay. Participants must pay for their travel tickets, whereas the organizing entity will pay for accommodation and meals. The camps are usually for young people older than 18, but some organizations have also for teenagers over 15".

Siccome, però, il contesto descritto da Lucyzar è più ridotto, limitato a una dimensione locale (come nella mia esperienza parrocchiale), forse potrebbe trovare un referente inglese meno "controverso".

Aggiungo che anche in italiano l'espressione "campi di lavoro" può avere la medesima sfumatura storicamente cupa, dato che anche qui era un modo per riferirsi a campi di concentramento nazisti et similia.


----------



## elfa

Lilith_Ecate said:


> Siccome, però, il contesto descritto da Lucyzar è più ridotto, limitato a una dimensione locale (come nella mia esperienza parrocchiale), forse potrebbe trovare un referente inglese meno "controverso".
> .



È proprio come hai detto tu, che il contesto di lucyzar, per quanto vedo, è molto più ridotto e non beneficia della definizione espansiva esposta sul European Youth Portal.


----------



## swindaff

lucyzar said:


> 'volunteer work camp


I think this is the best. It avoids you using the ambiguous "work camp" expression (@Lilith_Ecate  I agree, even in Italian it may sound negative).



lucyzar said:


> does 'servant' work for 'inserviente' in this context, or is it too harsh?


If you say "volunteer work camp", you may say "volunteers" as well, specifying what kind of activities they do.


----------



## Benzene

_I suggest "pilgrim hostel".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## rrose17

I agree completely with Elfa (ciao!) that work/labour camp has lots of negative connotations. 





Lilith_Ecate said:


> "A work camp is a different way to spend your summer holidays, doing _volunteering work of social interest _with young people from different countries.
> There are different types of work depending on _the task to carry on_: etc.


I'm pretty sure this was not written by a native speaker but was translated directly. Maybe something like _youth summer work program_?


----------



## elfa

Al.ba said:


> I think this is the best. It avoids you using the ambiguous "work camp" expression (@Lilith_Ecate  I agree, even in Italian it may sound negative).



I don't. It still uses "work camp". 



Al.ba said:


> If you say "volunteer work camp", you may say "volunteers" as well, specifying what kind of activities they do.



It doesn't sound like the "inservienti" are "volunteers" to me. 



Benzene said:


> _I suggest "pilgrim hostel".
> _



This could work, but I think we need more information about the original contest from lucyzar.


----------



## swindaff

elfa said:


> It doesn't sound like the "inservienti" are "volunteers" to me.


I would have appreciated more context, actually. It is not clear to me whether the work (with a contract and all) or not. I thought about "volunteering" as they are young girls, so I don't think they _actually _work.


----------



## Benzene

Benzene said:


> _I suggest "pilgrim hostel"._



_"Inserviente = handywoman" *→* "pilgrim hostel handywoman"._


----------



## MR1492

I agree that the term "work camp" just holds too many negative implications in English (I can't say if _campo di lavori _has the same flavor in Italian) and I would avoid using it. My recommendation would be "youth summer camp worker" to describe the people or (as rrose suggested) "youth summer work program" for the description. A literal translation will not work in this case.  

Phil


----------



## lucyzar

Hello all! I'm so sorry for the delayed response - I didn't receive an email notification so had no idea this conversation was going on! I'm delighted to see so many replies and such a lively discussion. @Lilith_Ecate , thank you so much for your detailed description of your experience - it is, in fact, exactly the kind of thing I was imagining. The problem, as you know, is not having an English term for it!

As the text I'm working on is literary, I would prefer not to use anything too wordy ('youth summer work programme' or even 'volunteer work programme' sound a bit too much like it's taken from a brochure or website in my opinion). 'Summer camp' seems like a good option as it is suggests the work is unpaid (which, @Al.ba, I agree they probably weren't, given their age) and isn't clunky or incongruous in a literary text. I'll give some short quotes from the piece to give  abetter idea of how it is described:

In the introductory passage: 'Al campo di lavoro nella foresteria del santuario sgobbavamo tutto il giorno', then a list of jobs including cleaning pilgrims rooms in pairs, setting the dining room, cleaning up the dining room after pilgrims lunch, washing dishes. Then they have a break of 2 hours in the afternoon, followed by Bible reading or a discussion of another book. Also, 'Ogni tanto, per chi voleva, c’era il laboratorio fotografico.' And that's all that is described of daily life... so quite a lot of work, some religious study, and every so often a workshop, but there didn't seem to be any other workshops or 'fun' activities as per a 'summer camp'.

Later on, after an event for which the girls were scolded by the priest: 'non eravamo _affidabili_, per cui non ci avrebbero accettate al prossimo campo di lavoro.' So it's something they apply for/choose to go on, I guess...

And near the end: 'Mancavano pochi giorni alla fine del campo.'

One thing that complicates the use of the term 'summer camp' is a reference, when describing about a certain sun hat, taking place outside of the sanctuary on a trip out: 'qualche volta l’avevo indossato, al centro estivo'... doesn't 'centro estivo' also suggest a summer camp? It's not clear whether this centro estivo is a reference to a different experience, or the same one. @Lilith_Ecate was the experience/place you described ever referred to as 'un centro estivo', as well as a 'campo di lavoro'?

Thank you all again for your engagement with this!



'


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

lucyzar said:


> 'Summer camp' seems like a good option as it is suggests the work is unpaid (which, @Al.ba, I agree they probably weren't, given their age)'



Sono praticamente certa che il lavoro non fosse retribuito in alcun modo. Non solo: ritengo assai probabile che le ragazze abbiano persino pagato una quota d'iscrizione per poter partecipare al campo di lavoro.



lucyzar said:


> Later on, after an event for which the girls were scolded by the priest: 'non eravamo _affidabili_, per cui non ci avrebbero accettate al prossimo campo di lavoro.' So it's something they apply for/choose to go on, I guess...'



Certo. La partecipazione era volontaria (non trattandosi, ovviamente, di un "campo di lavoro" storicamente inteso ).
Qualche mese prima (i campi di gioia e di lavoro di solito si tenevano a giugno e luglio, dopo la chiusura delle scuole) i catechisti (o chi per loro) raccoglievano le adesioni e le quote. Il numero di posti era limitato, dunque chi era interessato a vivere quell'esperienza doveva iscriversi con un certo anticipo.
Per quello che ricordo io, ai campi di lavoro partecipavano soprattutto (ma non esclusivamente) i figli adolescenti di persone molto inserite nell'ambiente parrocchiale (ragazzi e ragazze magari interessati a diventare futuri catechisti). Era un ambiente molto simile a quello dei boy scout, ma con meno attività ricreative, naturalistiche, avventurose e più attività religiose e utili. Diciamo che lo scopo spirituale di quei campi di lavoro era imparare a "mettersi al servizio" del prossimo (in particolar modo, aggiungo io, dei preti ). Molto probabilmente, i giovani volontari che vigilavano sui bambini durante i "campi di gioia" erano persone che, negli anni precedenti, avevano anch'esse preso parte ai campi di gioia, prima, e a quelli di lavoro, poi.



lucyzar said:


> As the text I'm working on is literary, I would prefer not to use anything too wordy ('youth summer work programme' or even 'volunteer work programme' sound a bit too much like it's taken from a brochure or website in my opinion). 'Summer camp' seems like a good option'



Sono d'accordo. Non puoi usare un'espressione troppo lunga. Deve adeguarsi al contesto letterario. Forse "summer camp" può andare bene, perché anche se, di per sé, l'espressione può sembrare incompleta e imprecisa, la natura (lavorativa e non ricreativa) di quel soggiorno è esplicitata dalla narrazione stessa. Il lettore se ne farà un'idea precisa in ogni modo.



lucyzar said:


> One thing that complicates the use of the term 'summer camp' is a reference, when describing about a certain sun hat, taking place outside of the sanctuary on a trip out: 'qualche volta l’avevo indossato, al centro estivo'... doesn't 'centro estivo' also suggest a summer camp? It's not clear whether this centro estivo is a reference to a different experience, or the same one. @Lilith_Ecate was the experience/place you described ever referred to as 'un centro estivo', as well as a 'campo di lavoro'?
> '



"Centro estivo" secondo me corrisponde benissimo a "summer camp".
Sì, non è chiaro se chi parla del cappello faccia riferimento all'esperienza che sta vivendo in quel momento o a un'esperienza pregressa (magari un qualche "summer camp" analogo, magari non lavorativo ma ricreativo, a cui aveva preso parte negli anni precedenti).

Nel mio caso personale, si parlava di "campi di lavoro" per distinguerli da quelli "di gioia", che erano rivolti a partecipanti di età inferiore.
Se avessero usato "centro estivo" non sarebbe stato subito chiaro a quale dei due "campi" si stessero riferendo.
Ad ogni modo, credo che "centro estivo" possa fare riferimento anche a un campo di lavoro per adolescenti e giovani adulti, sebbene, a pelle, mi dia più l'idea di un soggiorno ludico-ricreazionale per bambini.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lucyzar said:


> 'Al campo di lavoro nella foresteria del santuario sgobbavamo tutto il giorno





lucyzar said:


> non eravamo _affidabili_, per cui non ci avrebbero accettate al prossimo campo di lavoro


They're having a work experience, aren't they?


----------



## swindaff

I don't think "summer camp" works. When I think of a summer camp, I think of fun activities (painting, trip in the woods, going to the pol...). Here, these girls work and have _some_ recreational activity, but it doesn't seem too fun.


----------



## Tellure

Potrebbero essere quelli descritti in questa pagina di Wikipedia?

I *campi di volontariato* (o *campi di lavoro volontario* o *workcamps* o *work-camps*) sono dei progetti di volontariato di durata variabile, normalmente rivolti ai giovani, incentrati non solamente sulla solidarietà ma anche sulla comunicazione e integrazione tra i volontari e la comunità ospitante.

Edit:

2. a volunteer project in which members of a church, service organization, etc., work together in aid of some worthy cause.
the definition of work camp

b : a short-term group project in which individuals from one or more religious organizations volunteer their labor
Definition of WORK CAMP

a camp set up for young people who voluntarily do manual work on a worthwhile project
Work camp Definizione significato | Dizionario inglese Collins

*work camp*
*NOUN*

A camp at which community work is done, especially by young volunteers.
work camp | Definition of work camp in US English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

@Tellure Mi sa proprio di sì 
Buon per Lucyzar che, alla luce di queste autorevoli definizioni che contemplano anche la seconda e più innocua accezione (come in italiano), mi sembra autorizzata a usare "work camp" senza problemi.


----------



## elfa

Lilith_Ecate said:


> @Tellure Mi sa proprio di sì
> Buon per Lucyzar che, alla luce di queste autorevoli definizioni che contemplano anche la seconda e più innocua accezione (come in italiano), mi sembra autorizzata a usare "work camp" senza problemi.



I still stand by what I wrote earlier about the use of "work camp" as a no-no on account of its historical connotations (is the fact that the work is voluntary or not really that important anyway?) However, for me, "community work camp" could work. Or even "community camp". What do you think, lucyzar?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elfa said:


> I still stand by what I wrote earlier about the use of "work camp" as a no-no on account of its historical connotations


I totally agree with you.
"Campo di lavoro" has negative connotations also in Italian.
I've never heard of a "campo di lavoro" in a religious context and I'm pretty sure that it would never remind anyone of religious school classes. In my area and my childhood (70s) those were called "campi estivi", definitely not "campi di lavoro".


----------



## swindaff

Paulfromitaly said:


> "Campo di lavoro" has negative connotations also in Italian.
> [...]
> In my area and my childhood (70s) those were called "campi estivi", definitely not "campi di lavoro".


Agree. I live in a different area, but "campi estivi" is still used. No one would ever say "campo di lavoro".


----------



## lucyzar

Hmm yes I'm still unsure about using 'work camp'. @Tellure 's link to Merriam Webster is relevant, but the fact it has a shared definition with prison camps, I think the connotation is inevitable for most readers, so agree with @elfa  that it's best to avoid it. I've also had this link sent to me Shine Catholic Work Camp which calls an American version a 'Catholic workcamp', which is something similar I believe. 'Community workcamp' would also work, but both of the above, in my opinion, are too clunky and over-descriptive for the text.

Thank you @Paulfromitaly and @Al.ba  for sharing your personal experiences. I am wondering whether the author could be trying to be a bit provocative in using 'campo di lavoro', alongside 'inserviente', in place of something more innocuous like campi estivi. 

I think I may be best off avoiding the 'lavoro' part altogether, just using 'camp', which may leave it a bit open to interpretation but is worth the risk, in my opinion, and try to inject the emotive suggestion of over-work in surrounding words such as 'we slaved away all day'.


----------



## Lilith_Ecate

lucyzar said:


> I am wondering whether the author could be trying to be a bit provocative in using 'campo di lavoro', alongside 'inserviente', in place of something more innocuous like campi estivi.



L'intento provocatorio lo escludo.
Ti posso assicurare che in Emilia-Romagna, negli anni '80 e nei primi anni '90, in ambito parrocchiale si parlava di "campi di lavoro" senza che l'espressione implicasse il benché minimo riferimento all'accezione storicamente negativa del termine (seppur innegabilmente esistente).
Ne sono certa.
Veniva usato comunemente da genitori, parrocchiani, preti, catechisti, partecipanti di ogni età e a nessuno sarebbe venuto in mente di pensare che i preti lo avessero scelto in virtù di qualche affinità con ben altri campi di lavoro. Era semplicemente un modo per distinguere quel tipo di campi estivi (non ricreativi, ma "spiritual-lavorativi", non retribuiti -molto probabilmente persino dietro il pagamento di una quota partecipativa) da quelli ricreativi, riservati ai bambini e ragazzini di età non adolescenziale.
Se in altri decenni (anni '70, anni '00, ecc.) e in altre regioni (e magari fuori dai contesti parrocchiali) non si usava "campi di lavoro" per definire quel tipo particolare di "campi estivi", non saprei. Per quello ovviamente vale l'esperienza altrui.
Io posso parlare esclusivamente dell'uso lessicale in una città emiliana negli anni '80. Ma, per quel contesto (e sospetto che valga anche per il tuo autore) ti posso garantire la totale assenza di intenti provocatori sottesi a quell'uso lessicale.


----------

